# Illness benefit while on maternity leave



## deputyjk (30 Sep 2008)

Hi all

Is it possible for somone to recieve Illness benefit while on maternity leave?  If you wanted to return to work after the minimum period but were certified unable to work could you claim illness benefit?

Thanks in advance


----------



## becky (30 Sep 2008)

There is a girl in our office who has been off sick before and after her mat leave.  She gets paid by us as she is not entitled to social welfare (pays a modified stamp) but if she was she would have got her pay less SW.


----------



## Cheeus (30 Sep 2008)

If you have enough prsi contributions paid surely you'd be entitled to illness benefit. Give them a ring.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2008)

becky said:


> There is a girl in our office who has been off sick before and after her mat leave.  She gets paid by us as she is not entitled to social welfare (pays a modified stamp) but if she was she would have got her pay less SW.


What has that got to do with the original poster's query?  The fact that your company (employer?) pays full or partial salary while somebody is on sick leave is irrelevant here.


----------



## deputyjk (30 Sep 2008)

Cheeus said:


> If you have enough prsi contributions paid surely you'd be entitled to illness benefit. Give them a ring.


 

Thanks Cheeus, thats what I am wondering. Will they only pay one benefit at a time, or pay both together?


----------



## gipimann (30 Sep 2008)

You wouldn't be entitled to Maternity Benefit and Illness Benefit at the same time, but it is possible (subject to sufficient PRSI contributions) to claim Illness Benefit after your Mat Benefit ceases if the need arises.


----------



## becky (30 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> What has that got to do with the original poster's query? The fact that your company (employer?) pays full or partial salary while somebody is on sick leave is irrelevant here.


 
She received payment for sick before and after her mat leave.  If she was paying the full stamp she would still have received payment for sick leave.  So once the OP has an entitlement to SW she is entitled to go on sick leave immediately after her mat leave.


----------

